# Looking for a free tiny VPS for private usage



## H_Heisenberg (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello Respected VPSBoard Community,

My name is Harold and I'm studying in Germany. I'm looking for someone who could give me a tiny VPS for free. I would be using it for a private SSH Tunnel to unlock services and sites in my country that are locked (like Grooveshark or Pandora Radio, latter if US VPS). Stupid GEMA has blocked so many things on Youtube and a lot of sites aren't available here aswell, again due to copyright or other reasons. Mostly due to copyright. Another things is the shared IP-address we have in the college and their filter which I could bypass with the VPS SSH Tunnel. I also could use it as a experimental/testing server because I have seen a script that has a whole server setup and works under 32 MB RAM (Nginx, PHP & MySQL).

I'm looking for this if possible:

Memory: 32 MB

Disk Space: 640 MB

Virtualization: OpenVZ

Bandwidth: 15 GB 

Network Speed: 10 Mbps

IP-Addresses: 1 IPv4

Operating System: Debian 6 Minimal

Location: EU or US East Cost

Thank you in advance guys. I promise you that nothing bad will be done with it. If there should be something wrong like I've used too much resources or I have caused a high load or other things you can suspend the VPS instantly. I'll be fine. This wouldn't happen I promise. A SSH Tunnel barely uses CPU and RAM and the server system with Nginx, PHP & MySQL would be using a bit of RAM and almost no CPU because I'd only use it with phpMyAdmin for our database lessons.

Please e-mail me: [email protected] if you want to help me.


----------



## Tactical (Jun 22, 2013)

Check out freevps.us. Humm if you can afford 1 usd dollar ipxcore has a 96meg plan. I haven't had no problems with them at all. Really I don't think anyone is just going to give you a free vps.


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Jun 22, 2013)

Unfortunately I won't have much time to invest into freevps.us. I've registered here a few days ago but barely had time to visit. Right now having some days free (weekend) and using them to check out all the stuff like VPSBoard or LowEndTalk.

I think that IPXCore dropped these 96 MB plans or they are out of stock. I've read that somewhere on LowEndTalk in the past. Not quite sure, I could be wrong. The location is New York, right? Data center is ColoCrossing? If it's ColoCrossing I wouldn't touch it even with 10.000 of gloves. 

Thanks for you reply though .


----------



## earl (Jun 22, 2013)

probably your best bet:

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/10610/azzavps-com-384mb-ram-20gb-space#latest

384MB RAM
20GB space
20mb port ( dont laugh, it does come with unlimited/un-metered bandwidth)
1 IP address
1 CPU core

$1.59 per month
running on a E5520 dual quad core server with 64GB ram.


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Jun 22, 2013)

That is much more RAM and Disk space then I would ever need. I'll read some reviews about this company. First time I hear about it.

Thanks for posting though +1.


----------



## earl (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe you can try a free VPN? if you don't mind canada I think @kujoe mentioned these were ok.

http://www.freecanadavpn.com/


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks again earl.

This looks good with 3 Mbps and max 50 GB bandwidth but PTPP is blocked .

They left SSH open because we have local servers running to test around and for exams and so on. And they have own servers running on Linux like for the main homepage and so on.

So the best would be SSH or OpenVPN but I've not tried OpenVPN so far. Need to do that and see if it works.


----------



## drmike (Jun 22, 2013)

Ummm well even easier would be sshuttle if you are running Linux.


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Jun 22, 2013)

sshuttle the transparent ssh proxy? That would work indeed but again I would need a server to run it on.

This one: https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle ?


----------



## drmike (Jun 22, 2013)

H_Heisenberg said:


> This one: https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle ?



Yes, that is it.

As far as tiny VPS on the low cost side, SecureDragon is the best bet:

*O32* _Great for VPNs, IRC, DNS, monitoring, or a few websites!_


32MB RAM + vSwap

2GB RAID10 Disk Space
500GB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps
1 IPv4 + 4 IPv6
Denver/Tampa
$10.99/Year

*O64*


64MB RAM + vSwap

3GB RAID10 Disk Space
500GB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps
1 IPv4 + 4 IPv6
Denver/Tampa
$12.99/Year

That is from here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/209-usflcoor-the-welcome-to-vpsboard-special-get-an-extra-dragon-ip-in-fl-secure-dragon-llc/


----------



## Zach (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe try VPN.sh? Or HotSpotShield?


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Jun 22, 2013)

*@buffalooed*

These deals look great but I'm still trying to get it for free if possible.

*@Zach*

HotSpotShiel doesn't work here, already tried.

VPN.sh has no free packages .

Also what happened to Budgetnode one year ago?


----------



## drmike (Jun 22, 2013)

H_Heisenberg said:


> These deals look great but I'm still trying to get it for free if possible.


 

Well, free isn't a focus of this site.  Many members are providers 

Freevps was recommended earlier and is the place to find such, if anywhere.


----------



## earl (Jun 22, 2013)

There use to be host1free.com but can't recall the process of getting one.. either way it was a pretty bad VPS, not sure if it's worth the effort..

Ok, good luck, like @buffalooed mentioned have not seen too many people score a free VPS around here or LET so probably better to look for a cheap VPS.


----------



## Zach (Jun 22, 2013)

H_Heisenberg said:


> Also what happened to Budgetnode one year ago?


Took a dive in short, wasn't really prepared.  Thankfully I didn't have too many clients at that point.  Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss it further


----------



## vanarp (Jun 22, 2013)

Can you justify why it has to be free ??


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 22, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> As far as tiny VPS on the low cost side, SecureDragon is the best bet:
> 
> *O32* _Great for VPNs, IRC, DNS, monitoring, or a few websites!_
> 
> ...


Second that. It is the best deal for VPN related vps. That's 8


----------



## Chronic (Jun 22, 2013)

Would you be able to make something out of this? http://lowendspirit.com/


----------



## Tactical (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm personally tired of seeing these I want a free vps thread. We all work hard to pay for our own things. If your younger hey ask your parents for an allowance. Don't get me wrong free is better but sometimes you have to work for what you want.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 22, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> I'm personally tired of seeing these I want a free vps thread. We all work hard to pay for our own things.


I totally agree. If he goes to cinema he will spend more money than a yearly vps costs. I don't like this attitude that everything related to the internet does have to be free. They don't want to pay for it but they want to have it / use it.


----------



## leeboof (Jun 22, 2013)

You can get an amazon aws micro instance free for a year. I believe it includes 15GB bandwidth so that might work.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 22, 2013)

Thread closed upon request.


----------

